# Pink Floyd on 12 speakers



## bsbmsu (Oct 16, 2006)

I recently acquired a '97 - 740il w/about 12 speakers. I have many tape cassetts (b4 CDs) and luv 2 put in *Pink Floyd* & turn up the volume! Hell - I could drive around the block all day just 2 listen 2 these tapes. PS: Def Leppard, The Doors, ZZ Top, Van Halen, Stones, The Who, Moody Blues, Doobies, etc. all sound Great!:thumbup:


----------



## credit777 (Aug 9, 2005)

I know what you mean! :brent: 

Reminds me of when I was a kid and my dad got a new Cadillac with (for those days!) and awesome speaker set up. I used to sit in the car and play 8 tracks full blast until my mom came out and yelled at me for draining the battery.


----------

